# Интернет о суициде > Этот форум >  новый форум (09.04.2008)

## admin

Ввиду того, что старый форум на phpbb по некоторым предположениям был взломан, пришлось менять движок форума.
Данный движок более устойчив к взлому (по крайней мере хакеры возьмут раз в 20 больше денег за взлом  :Smile: ), так что будьте уверены что Ваши конфиденциальные данные под хорошей охраной.

Можете здесь оставить ваши впечатления о новом форуме (дизайн, функционал и т.д.).

Думаю завтра я напишу здесь самые нужные возможности этого форума, такие как рейтинг пользователей и т.д., чтобы использовать его было намного приятнее  :Smile:

----------


## Инна

грей, ты молодец. я так рада, что форум работает. дизайн нравится, такой стильный. правда нужно к нему привыкнуть :Smile: )) 
гады, взломали..... я в бешенстве. хакеров наверняка рубен нанял, сволочь

----------


## grey

> грей, ты молодец. я так рада, что форум работает. дизайн нравится, такой стильный. правда нужно к нему привыкнуть)) 
> гады, взломали..... я в бешенстве. хакеров наверняка рубен нанял, сволочь


 насчёт взлома точной уверенности нет, так что не будем на этом зацикливаться и хвалить рубена за хакерство, но всё же лучше было перестраховаться и поменять форум :Smile:

----------


## IncognitO

да, то что форум зажил новой жизнью очень радует
а то что нанял... не обязательно. я сомневаюсь что он какой-то миллионер, которому деньги некуда девать. в сети есть куча сайтов, где степ бай степ разложени и показано, как и куда кликать, чтобы что-то сломать )
P.s. огромное спасибо за нью форум )

----------


## Ведьма Пустоши

грей ты гений)))) 
а где наши авы?

----------


## smileboy

grey спасибо за то что форум ожил.
+дизайн порадовал, не утомляет+
+хорошо что распределили всё по своим темам+ 
сначала конечно казалось не удобно,но поюзав немного, освоился)))
конечно это ещё только поверхностый осмотр, думаю всё остальное будет проверено в деле.

----------


## grey

> грей ты гений)))) 
> а где наши авы?


 с аватарами пока не решил проблему. как решу - сообщу. но их хоть как придёться заново загружать.

*пишите сюда все глюки какие наблюдаете на форуме! если таковые имеются*

----------


## KnizhNa

Приветствую всех. Дошло, что на всех форумах сейчас проблемы начались...
Не так давно у Crasha, теперь у Грея...
Мда...
Держитесь и помните, что вместе вы сила. Думаю, с вами всё будет хорошо  :Wink: .
Даже не сомневаюсь  :Wink: .
Грей, молодец, ответственный админ.

----------


## wwwww

форум жив...и это радует.

----------


## Freezer2007

как поставить аву?
"нажмите в сообщении на иконку 'быстрый ответ' для активации этой опции." выложите плз скрин где эта иконка находится

----------


## mors certa

пол дня не могла зайти под своим именем, думала, всё - конец моей жизни на форуме )) ну ничего, теперь все снова работает ))

----------


## MATARIEL

> "нажмите в сообщении на иконку 'быстрый ответ' для активации этой опции." выложите плз скрин где эта иконка находится


 Мне вот тоже интересно.... и как же меня терь будут узнавать без кролика на аве?((((

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

ну должны быть и отрицательные мнения,правда?по мне,так тот форум был хоть и менее устойчив ко взлому,но гораздо более удобен.а то лично мне неприятно,когда сообщения как то кучей свалены,только датой разделены...в старом это было как-то...гармоничней.
но раз надо было,значит надо.
о,смайлов кстати нету!

----------


## Вейяр

не могу привыкнуть к этому интерфейсу

----------


## grey

> как поставить аву?
> "нажмите в сообщении на иконку 'быстрый ответ' для активации этой опции." выложите плз скрин где эта иконка находится


 с авами пока проблемы.
быстрый ответ там же где и цитата  :Smile:  "edit, quote, multi-quote, Q". Эта Q и есть быстрый ответ.

----------


## grey

> ну должны быть и отрицательные мнения,правда?по мне,так тот форум был хоть и менее устойчив ко взлому,но гораздо более удобен.а то лично мне неприятно,когда сообщения как то кучей свалены,только датой разделены...в старом это было как-то...гармоничней.
> но раз надо было,значит надо.
> о,смайлов кстати нету!


 как понять свалены кучей? покажи конкретный присер пожалуйста.

----------


## Freezer2007

Спасибо Грею что дал поюзать новую игрушку в виде форума)))

----------


## IncognitO

немного странный факт. когда в каком-нибудь разделе форума всего 1 новосе сообщение, то когда его просматриваешь и отвечаешь, значёк должен смениться на то что больше новых сообщений нету. а тут ещё горит. чтобы не путаться, приходится заного заходить в ту же тему и выходить оттуда, тогда всё ок. хз почему. хотя в принципи не смертельно )

----------


## ER

немного не удобно, но думаю, скоро приспособлюсь. грей молодец!

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

grey,тут у Slipknot проблемы.Пишет свой пароль,а говорят,что неверный,хотя она даже копирует его из письма с сообщением об авторизации.Проверь пожалуйста ее учетную запись.
А насчет сообщений-мне просто не нравится их отображение.Типа интерфейс это называется,да?Прошлый был удобней и гармоничней.

----------


## IncognitO

чёт кстати форум подлагивает. вот недавно писала ошибка базы данных, чёт такое ((

----------


## grey

> чёт кстати форум подлагивает. вот недавно писала ошибка базы данных, чёт такое ((


 это я форум настраивал :Smile: 
пишите баги сюда если какие видите в этом движке

----------


## WICKED

ну хорошо что хоть вообще форум заработал

----------


## Freezer2007

у меня всё как часы пашет

----------


## WICKED

ну сделайте уже чтобы авотрки ставить можно было

----------


## grey

> ну сделайте уже чтобы авотрки ставить можно было


 их можно уже ставить!

----------


## Freezer2007

спасибо, авы нормально ставятся

----------


## WICKED

у меня такая же фигня как и в тот раз...в настройках стоит точка не испоьзовать аватрку и не как её убрать нельзя

----------


## IncognitO

и у меня )) видимо функция для избранных )))

----------


## WICKED

> и у меня )) видимо функция для избранных )))


 вот вот...я тоже так думаю

----------


## WICKED

> немного странный факт. когда в каком-нибудь разделе форума всего 1 новосе сообщение, то когда его просматриваешь и отвечаешь, значёк должен смениться на то что больше новых сообщений нету. а тут ещё горит. чтобы не путаться, приходится заного заходить в ту же тему и выходить оттуда, тогда всё ок. хз почему. хотя в принципи не смертельно )


 И у меня такая же бадяга...уж очень не удобно

----------


## grey

так вы выберите точку "использовать свой аватар" в нижерасположенном пункте "собственный аватар" и загрузите/укажите аватар :Smile:

----------


## IncognitO

в упор такого не вижу )) толи я ппц туплю, толи нету у меня такого. если не лень, сделай скрин сего чуда )

----------


## Freezer2007

грей, там тема такая что эта нижняя штука с адресами рисунков у некоторых отсутствует. у меня в прошлый раз сначала такая же хрень была

----------


## WICKED

вот именно что там кроме как не использовать аватор больше не чего выбирать

----------


## MATARIEL

> в упор такого не вижу )) толи я ппц туплю, толи нету у меня такого. если не лень, сделай скрин сего чуда )


 Присоединяюсь... а то уже соскучился по своему маленькому кролику на страницах форума...)))

----------


## Freezer2007

так у вас!!!!!


так должно быть

----------


## WICKED

у нас вот так вот

----------


## pulsewave

всего сохранено 76 сообщений из 50 допустимых.
(с) личка))

----------


## grey

> у нас вот так вот


 и у многих такой глюк?

в ЛС можно только 50 сообщений хранить, чтобы получать новые удалите не нужные старые!

----------


## MATARIEL

> и у многих такой глюк?


 у меня такое...) да и наверное у тех, у кого аватар не стоит...  :Wink:  наверное...

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## IncognitO

угу, у меня тоже так же. эт я про аватар

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## IncognitO

хнык, и буковки не заглавные ))) наверно антикапслок систем )) в общем столько загадочных вещей тут твориться ))

----------


## Freezer2007

X-files, єто инопланетяне на форуме))

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## Betta

да,у меня с авой тоже самое(((

----------


## grey

> далее вот что.
> сообщение не короче 10 символов. - а как быть, в "ассоциациях", к примеру? или, может, я захочу написать "да" или "нет"?)))
> еще меня упорно не желает "запоминать".


 сделал ограничение в 2 символа.

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## grey

> спасибо)
> 
> *а у самого-то аватар загрузился)...*


 ну у меня в панели всё нормально почему-то... пока не знаю в чём причина(

----------


## WICKED

щас буду бастовать...хачу аваторки!!!

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## MATARIEL

ниче-ниче... и так жить можно... :Wink: )))

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## MATARIEL

NamelessChild, даже не думай!!!! все меняется...и этот форум тоже.. ты привыкнешь..)

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## MATARIEL

у меня жестоко тормозит... бывает что некоторые страницы не открывает, но жить можно..)

----------


## sinbound

когда открывается раздел, в "опциях просмотра" в комбике "показать" по умолчанию выбрано "с самого начала", и это удобно. но в разделе "способы суицида" почему-то по умолчанию выбирается вариант "за последний день". это так и задумано?

----------


## grey

попробую исправить)

----------


## Ossey

Большие Буквы

----------


## Ossey

ну вот - в одном сообщении они у меня пишутся, а в другом - нет. зацепилась, блин, двадцать раз одно сообщение переписывала - ниче уже не понимаю...

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## MATARIEL

А может всем поступить так же как *NamelessChild*, и поставаить в подписи свои аватарки..?))

----------


## WICKED

> А может всем поступить так же как *NamelessChild*, и поставаить в подписи свои аватарки..?))


 так то оригинально придумано....но серовно же аваторку то не видно

----------


## MATARIEL

> так то оригинально придумано....но серовно же аваторку то не видно


 Но зато хоть ссылка на нее будет..)

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

чо то я никак не пойму, какие проблемы с аватарой?? у меня в настройках профиля все работает, как с инета можно грузить, так и с компа.

----------


## MATARIEL

*Волк-Одиночка*, это у тебя все работает, потому что модер..., а у нас, простых смертных, ничего и не должно работать...)

----------


## gopa

жутко форум тормозит и постоянно ошибка базы данных

----------


## Freezer2007

ошибка действительно часто всплывает

----------


## ~alonely~

я вот никак не могла сделать аватар...мучилась-мучилась,да и забила...

----------


## grey

> жутко форум тормозит и постоянно ошибка базы данных


 попробую решить эту проблему сегодня

----------


## MATARIEL

заметил некую периодичность... порой тормозит так, что невозможно никуда зайти, а порой вообще без тормозов..)

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## grey

> заметил некую периодичность... порой тормозит так, что невозможно никуда зайти, а порой вообще без тормозов..)


 сейчас будет без тормозов, но в этом есть свой минус. но не будем о плохом :Smile:  главное что форм быстро грузится)

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

грей, смайлы когда нибудь появятся? почему нельзя писать большие буквы? почему нет некоторых функций, вставить ссылку, картинку, жирные буквы, подчеркивание и т.п.

----------


## grey

> грей, смайлы когда нибудь появятся? почему нельзя писать большие буквы? почему нет некоторых функций, вставить ссылку, картинку, жирные буквы, подчеркивание и т.п.


 я слепой админ :Smile:  оказывается в настройках форума это было. сейчас увидел - сделал. большие буквы - пока не знаю в чём проблема.

----------


## Crystal_Lake

> сейчас будет без тормозов


 Так гораздо лучше, спасибо.  Раньше вообще было невозможно. Поэтому наверное и форум словно в простое каком-то был (относительно мало сообщений от участников).
Да и оповещения начали приходить.
Постепенно всё налаживается. 
Ещё бы смайлы вернуть, и функции жирный/курсив и т.п., чтобы не писать их вручную.



> но в этом есть свой минус.


 Какой?

----------


## ER

А аватары?

----------


## MATARIEL

Er, у тебя уже в подписи есть..)) кстати отличная ава... минуту не мог оторваться...

----------


## ER

Matariel, спасибо... Стырила у кого-то)))
ну, мне нра, когда  ава  сразу под ником находится. как пусто без аватар...

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

в чем проблема с аватарой? вообще поля обзор нет? у меня все есть, все работает.

----------


## MATARIEL

да... нет поля обзора.. нет даже самого обзора..)

----------


## ER

Ага

----------


## sinbound

Похоже, что загрузка аватаров разрешена только для группы пользователей Модераторы и выше...

----------


## огрызок тепла

откуда столько спамеров?
дайте мне банилку в лапки, переубиваю нах

----------


## Selbstmord

Я тоже заметил...после нового года спамеры жестоко активизировались. И это не только на этом форуме - везде...

----------

